# New Shoe Lemmings!



## monniej (Oct 25, 2006)

i've spyed some new footwear that wants to come home with me! let me know what you think!

#1 is bcbg girls - i need brown shoes for work

#2 is carlos santana - i just need these! lmao

feel free to add pics of your current shoe lemmings!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it cold where you are? Cause if that is the case I would get the first one but heck like the 2nd one too.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Those are cute Monnie! I don't have any shoe lemmings



My show fetish has left me


----------



## Maja (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh I love both of them! You girl have an amazing taste in shoes!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

both are super cute


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the first ones!trust the shoe-addict!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 25, 2006)

For work, those would be cute.


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

they wanna come home with me too!


----------



## togal (Oct 25, 2006)

I love both of them.

The first one is perfect for work. The second one is sexy .


----------



## monniej (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it cold where you are? Cause if that is the case I would get the first one but heck like the 2nd one too.



i live in michigan, so yes in deed it's cold outside! you wear you boots in the snow and change when you get inside. i keep handy, dandy tote bags for this reason! the red one's are for the holiday parties i plan to hit this year! lmao


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 26, 2006)

I LOVE the red ones, they're gorgeous, so sexy!! And those brown ones would be perfect for work, very classy.

I just went hunting for a bunch of the styles I really like, and this is what I found. I'd never be able to afford most of these, or even have any place to wear them to for that matter, but they're SO hot! So so so hot. LOL. Internet window shopping is fun



I really really want a pair of red heels, though... I'm sure I'll be able to find some cute ones that aren't so expensive, if I actually go look.

My favourites of these are probably the red heels with the buckle, and the black ones with the buckle right beside them. I thought the bright red oriental-patterned ones [2nd pair] were too cute...


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ugghh...there's TONS of shoes/boots that I want, but I'm really trying to save money...boots are soooo expensive - well, the ones I want are.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've spyed some new footwear that wants to come home with me! let me know what you think!
#1 is bcbg girls - i need brown shoes for work

#2 is carlos santana - i just need these! lmao

feel free to add pics of your current shoe lemmings!

Hi Monniej,
Love the shoes. I tell you, Carlos Santana is not only a guitar master, he's designing awesome looking shoes too.


----------



## monniej (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Monniej,
Love the shoes. I tell you, Carlos Santana is not only a guitar master, he's designing awesome looking shoes too.

i've always loved his music so it just seems fitting that i'd love his shoes! the man has true talent when it comes to footwear!

Originally Posted by *Ilumine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The 2nd ones are hot! Winter is just around the corner though. But you can still save them for spring. i wear all my shoes year round, just not in the snow!

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE the red ones, they're gorgeous, so sexy!! And those brown ones would be perfect for work, very classy.
I just went hunting for a bunch of the styles I really like, and this is what I found. I'd never be able to afford most of these, or even have any place to wear them to for that matter, but they're SO hot! So so so hot. LOL. Internet window shopping is fun



I really really want a pair of red heels, though... I'm sure I'll be able to find some cute ones that aren't so expensive, if I actually go look.

My favourites of these are probably the red heels with the buckle, and the black ones with the buckle right beside them. I thought the bright red oriental-patterned ones [2nd pair] were too cute...





great pics rejectstar! i feel some new lemmings comin' ~lmao


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG! I'm so staying out of this thread! It's totally unhealthy for my bank account!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 1, 2006)

Those look like great looking shoes!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 10, 2006)

I love the shoes u have both posted so far! I am usualy not one for shoe lemmings, but after spending enough time on babyphat.com (and buying myself a belly button ring) I fell in love with the heels. I actualy tried them on before at a store and they were AMAZING but price tags... ugh

I also adore the boots, havent seen them in person, but cant belive Id pull them off becuase I am kinda too young for them I have no where realy aproraite to wear them. But I think they are stunning and am considering somehow affording a pair to keep and wear in a few years



Lol.


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice shoes!


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 10, 2006)

i adore both of them. i love bcbgirls and carlos santana shoes.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've spyed some new footwear that wants to come home with me! let me know what you think!
#1 is bcbg girls - i need brown shoes for work

#2 is carlos santana - i just need these! lmao

feel free to add pics of your current shoe lemmings!

#1 looks really nice.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I like the 2nd pair a lot!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh I like them ALL...Now I want to go shoe shopping!!!


----------



## monniej (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the shoes u have both posted so far! I am usualy not one for shoe lemmings, but after spending enough time on babyphat.com (and buying myself a belly button ring) I fell in love with the heels. I actualy tried them on before at a store and they were AMAZING but price tags... ugh
I also adore the boots, havent seen them in person, but cant belive Id pull them off becuase I am kinda too young for them I have no where realy aproraite to wear them. But I think they are stunning and am considering somehow affording a pair to keep and wear in a few years




Lol.

miss kitty, i totally see a shoe diva in the making!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 12, 2006)

I am lemming a pair of black pumps from Delia's. They're basic, but I don't have hardly any heels so these babies are *needed*!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

i have tons of shoe lemmings! right now mine is a pointed toe nine west knee-high boots.


----------



## han (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the shoes u have both posted so far! I am usualy not one for shoe lemmings, but after spending enough time on babyphat.com (and buying myself a belly button ring) I fell in love with the heels. I actualy tried them on before at a store and they were AMAZING but price tags... ugh
I also adore the boots, havent seen them in person, but cant belive Id pull them off becuase I am kinda too young for them I have no where realy aproraite to wear them. But I think they are stunning and am considering somehow affording a pair to keep and wear in a few years



Lol.

i love both those shoes the boots are hot a young person could pull those off you could wear them anywhere on a cold day


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

so cute all of them.


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 17, 2006)

ooh, i love the first one. a little high for me, but so cute!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif miss kitty, i totally see a shoe diva in the making! Lol I KNOW! I love sexy shoes


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have too many shoe lemmings, but no money!! Shoes or Christmas presents?? I really want a pair of red heels!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have too many shoe lemmings, but no money!! Shoes or Christmas presents?? I really want a pair of red heels! Lol you sound like me! I have this specific amount of money I really need to and SHOULD spend on Christmas presents but ohhh don't I just NEED some makeup from MAC and another pair of heels...


----------



## monniej (Dec 1, 2006)

ladies, i felt another lemming coming on and thought i'd share the love! let me know what you think!


----------



## claire20a (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! I'm so staying out of this thread! It's totally unhealthy for my bank account!



my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 4, 2006)

I so totally did not see this thread before and it's high time someone started it..so thanks, Monnie, aka The Shoe Diva. Well, you know my current lemming. I only have one shoe lemming at a time...kinda single-minded and boring that way..!

So, did you get the Carlos Santana shoes? I think those would look awesome with a skirt or pants/trousers...

The boots are cute, too!

Go for it!


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ladies, i felt another lemming coming on and thought i'd share the love! let me know what you think! Awesome! I'd love to have those in the black


----------



## licken (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## monniej (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I so totally did not see this thread before and it's high time someone started it..so thanks, Monnie, aka The Shoe Diva. Well, you know my current lemming. I only have one shoe lemming at a time...kinda single-minded and boring that way..!So, did you get the Carlos Santana shoes? I think those would look awesome with a skirt or pants/trousers...

The boots are cute, too!

Go for it!

didn't get those hot red carlos santanas (my size goes really quickly), but i did get a pair of cute luichiny wedges in navy. i'll post a pic later! don't have a single thing to wear them with, but they are hot! lmao~

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome! I'd love to have those in the black



i'm going for the black also! don't you think they'd be cute with some cordoroy capris? maybe it's just me! lmao~


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh I like them ALL...Now I want to go shoe shopping!!! Heheh, same here! I want every single pair!


----------



## monniej (Dec 9, 2006)

when i saw these i had a 70's flashback! i had a pair almost exactly like these in 77! can't wait to sport them! i think i found the perfect dress from them too. a sexy, navy wrap dress! what do you think?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 9, 2006)

They are too cute!


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are too cute! thanks! i think i'll ask hubby for the dress for christmas! lol~


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2006)

the shoe diva has struck again! check out the new addition to my collection! these are over-the-knee stilettos boots! got to rock these with some skinny jeans tucked in!


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2006)

here's a closeup view! sorry about the crappy pics!


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2006)

sorry, forgot the pic! lmao~


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are cute Monnie! I don't have any shoe lemmings




My show fetish has left me



O no! where did it go? haha I don't think I will ever be able to lose my shoe fetish


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tina Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif O no! where did it go? haha I don't think I will ever be able to lose my shoe fetish maybe it's just dormant for a time. i'm sure you'll see a pair of must have pumps and it will be upon you once more! lmao~


----------



## monniej (Jan 12, 2007)

ok ladies! i haven't had a lemming in quite some time, but i think these hot kicks have

me back on track! post your thoughts!





ps. i did pick up the carlos santana's, but in silver! totally hated them and sent them back!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes I cant walk in heels without an ankle strap, I'll walk right outta them!


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2007)

well, i'm up to my old tricks again! i definitely feel a lemmings coming on! feel free to post your thoughts!

#1 - charles david - ordering these today! everyday summer sandal is a must-have

#2 - oh deer - have these in my collection! love'em

#3 - steve madden - current lemming, someone talk me out of it please.

#4 - christian louboutin - oh my goodness, come to mama!


----------



## clwkerric (May 25, 2007)

I love them both! I saw the 1st ones at Dillards a while ago... I liked them!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 25, 2007)

I like the first pair. I have ones a lot like that. And I love the last pair.


----------



## Bea (May 25, 2007)

i like them all



I work in a shoe store so obviously I love shoes. I get a discount


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 25, 2007)

I love the green Steve Maddens!


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

ok, here's the deal. everytime i have a lemming i'm reviving this thread. feel free to post you lemmings or opinions as well! this is my current obsession! the dolce vita rio8 round toe mary jane. i think i need them! lmao~






these too! bcbgirls mori mary jane pump!


----------



## SiAnn (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the mary janes! I love shoes and none of the guys in my life understand how good it feels to find great shoes! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

I like them both.


----------



## monniej (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love the mary janes! I love shoes and none of the guys in my life understand how good it feels to find great shoes! Thanks for the inspiration. you're quite welcome SiAnn! anytime you need inspiration just bump this thread! i'll be looking out for you! i think i'm fast approaching what might be considered an obsession on it comes to shoes, but we all have our vices! lmao~

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them both. thanks miss speedy! hey, you gals should post some!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh now look what you girls have done!! All I want to do now is go out and and buy a new pair of shoes lol


----------



## monniej (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh now look what you girls have done!! All I want to do now is go out and and buy a new pair of shoes lol



i feel you anthea! i feel that way everyday! lol~


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely !!


----------



## monniej (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm really feeling this bootie today!


----------



## SiAnn (Jan 15, 2008)

Ack! How come I can't see them? I look forward to seeing monniej's current lemming so much.


----------



## monniej (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm posting them again. let me know what you think! i also picked up a cute pair of destroy boots today, but i don't have a pic yet!


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

well, i know it's only january (almost february) but i'm already feeling like getting ready for the summer (any excuse, right?)! check out my current lemming! feel free to let me know what you think!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Chaela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yikes I cant walk in heels without an ankle strap, I'll walk right outta them! Same here. At least I dont need them for work. I wear loafers or tennis shoes mostly ( flats when I dress up) I have heels but they are compfy and wide, I have only wore them for job interviews, but that was years ago, plus I had knee surgery since then, so thats probably not the best ide


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

i saw these in the michael kors store this weekend. they didn't have my size, but they do online! lol~





i know that you have been waiting for my...

SHOE OF THE DAY! LOL~ it's a linea paola t-strap sandal and it's available up to a size 12! super cute with spring on the way! i gotta get me a pair of these! lol~


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2008)

ok, so today i'm feeling a bit down and i think some retail therapy is just what i need. i'm trying to decide which of these shoes i should get. let me know what you think!

1. michael kors lolita

2. bcbgirls tosca

to be truthful i really want them both! lmao!


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the Michael Kors! Only because I absolutely love, love peep toes and can't pull off a bootie to save my life.


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Michael Kors! Only because I absolutely love, love peep toes and can't pull off a bootie to save my life. well, it seems i waited a day too late for the oxford, but i did get the michael kors peep toe, it will surely by a nice addition to my collection! 
now for the shoe of the day!






this is michael kors penelope! it also comes in gold, but i prefer the black. with the gladiator trend coming this would work very well. i just can't see myself with straps all the way up my legs! lol~


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 12, 2008)

i love them! especially the first ones... I would post mine but I don't have enough time to post all my shoe wants


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 12, 2008)

monniej, I bet you have an awesome shoe collection!!!!


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a hard time picking shoes out; I love so many of the ones I see when Iâ€™m out. I have a hard time not buying another pair; Iâ€™m going to run out of space. I like them both, but the second pair would be the ones I would take home no mater what.


----------



## monniej (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif monniej, I bet you have an awesome shoe collection!!!! it's my one truly obsessive vice! i'm a pretty conservative dresser (normally black slacks, blazers and button down shirts), so my shoes let me be original.
now for my new shoe of the day! you'll love this one!

steve madden "reede" pump! chartreuse, baby! now you know i need these! lmao~


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm really feeling this bootie today! 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/imag...vw/V265500.jpg

I absolutely love these, I may have to go shopping now. 

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it my one truly obsessive vice! i'm a pretty conservative dresser (normally black slacks, blazers and button down shirts), so my shoes let me be original.
now for my new shoe of the day! you'll love this one!

steve madden "reede" pump! chartreuse, baby! now you know i need these! lmao~

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...9/_5573009.jpg

I have two pair of Steve Madden pumps, I love them, they feel sooo nice.


----------



## monniej (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutely love these, I may have to go shopping now. 


I have two pair of Steve Madden pumps, I love them, they feel sooo nice.

oh, i've got you now jamie! i'm so happy! i was getting pretty lonely in this thread! lol~


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 13, 2008)

They make my heart skip a beat when ever Iâ€™m even near the shoe isle.


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2008)

in honor of valentine's day my shoe of the day is purely fantasy! i would never buy or wear them, but being a shoe diva i totally respect their imaginative flair!






too wild, right! victor and rolf lace bootie! makes me want to lace up a corset and reach for my petticotes! lmao~

Shoe Blog - Daily shoe news, trends, and reviews from shoe fanatics — ShoeBlog


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my, I love the heal height, but not sure about the open lace up. Keep it up and I may have to go shopping


----------



## monniej (Feb 18, 2008)

my michael kors peep toes came over the weekend. well, that's one designer i can cross off my list! love the shoes, but the just didn't fit well. oh well, still waiting on my steve madden's. maybe ill have better luck with them!

my shoe of the day! nine west sulliban gladiator sandal for summer! too cute! let me know what you think!






Nine West Sulliban ships 2/28


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 18, 2008)

I like them, but I think the look may be a little to heavy for me. I tend to go with a lighter sandal. If the leather was narrower and the buckle smaller Iâ€™m sure it would work. Keep them comming.


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them, but I think the look may be a little to heavy for me. I tend to go with a lighter sandal. If the leather was narrower and the buckle smaller Iâ€™m sure it would work. Keep them comming. i hear you jamie! i think this may be as close as i get to summer trend this year, but i just love that chuncky look! i think they'd work with a pair of flood jeans. (longer than capri length) and a crop hoodie! sometimes the little city girl in me likes to make an appearance! lol~ 
now for my shoe of the day! jamie, because you've been kind enough to share you thought with me everyday, i've chosen this next shoe just for you!







it's jimmy choo apple! it's not even available yet and already sold out! lol~ now, this is a sandal certainly fit for a shoe diva!

Apple-COMING SOON at JimmyChoo#


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 19, 2008)

Now youâ€™re talking, this one is fabulous. I guess Iâ€™m more girly girl than I realized. I can see why they are already sold out.


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 20, 2008)

Lovin' those Jimmy Choo sandals!


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome abroad siann! since we're still feeling a little jimmy choo i thought i'd up the zing factor! so the shoe of the day is...






jimmy choo aby! all i can say is "sssssssssss" llol~


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness girl, are these hot or what. Iâ€™d burn my fingers just putting them on. And with the right dress weâ€™ll not be the only ones to think so. How do you resist, your closet must be full. I really like shoes with a very thin sole and nice skinny heal, they make you look like your walking on air, let alone how much better your legs look.


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2008)

i put these pads in my shoes two at a time!






i also like these to keep my feet from slipping forward






these are great because they come three to a pack. i don't take the whole strip off the bottom of the pads, then i can move them from shoe to shoe.

i also have lots of platform shoes because it does help not to have the feet on the ground, but i do love my stilettos!


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif welcome abroad siann! since we're still feeling a little jimmy choo i thought i'd up the zing factor! so the shoe of the day is...
http://www.net-a-porter.com/images/p...8/xlarge/1.jpg

jimmy choo aby! all i can say is "sssssssssss" llol~

Whooiee! Too hot for my blood. I could never pull those off but I do like them!


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 22, 2008)

Good idea with the pads, I do have a couple pair that my feet do slip forward in. I will give them a try the next time I wear them, anything for the cause.


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good idea with the pads, I do have a couple pair that my feet do slip forward in. I will give them a try the next time I wear them, anything for the cause. i get those cvs pads for 2 pair for $1.99! i usually buy 4-5 packs at a time because i never want to run out! believe me they open up so many more shoe options because they do a great job of protecting the balls of your feet!

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whooiee! Too hot for my blood. I could never pull those off but I do like them! i hear you siann! i'm so sure that you'll be pulling those jimmy choos off and more in no time! 
i thought that in honor of the warmup in michigan this weekend (a whole 46 degrees!) i'd post something that reminds me of spring! so the shoe of the day is...






the steve madden percy in carnary yellow! if you don't like the yellow steve has provided 10 other colors for you to pick from! happy spring!

Steve Madden - PERCY LARGE POLKA SATIN


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2008)

i think i found the shoe the steve madden above was model after. it's jimmy choo, of course! lumiere in pink patent leather. what could be more girly than that! i love this shoe so much it's the shoe of the day!


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 28, 2008)

They are beautiful arenâ€™t they!! And the pink makes them a real girlâ€™s shoe. I really like the strap, but think it could be a little narrower. Then again things like that tend to look different on my feet so it might be just right. Of course like you said the *patent leather* really makes the difference. I soooo love S*teve Madden and Jimmy Choo shoes are to die for. *


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2008)

aren't they just gorgeous! when i grow up i'm going to have a pair just like them! lmao~


----------



## monniej (Feb 29, 2008)

today is a sad day in shoeville! i was placing my order for my steve madden percys (in brown leather, not the canary yellow) and it just disappeared from my cart! i called steve to find out what the h*ll was going on and they've discoed the shoe! a problem in their factory according to the on-line chat person. i'm pretty bummed right now! in honor of the percy there will be no shoe of the day today and i will observe my own personal moment of silence.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 29, 2008)

So sad, your not alone.


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 29, 2008)

Aww, bummer! My condolences.

They are probably on ebay


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 1, 2008)

Manolo Blahnik Ghosh at Barneys New York











ALDO shoes - ALDO women's footwear for all occasions: dress shoes, casual shoes and city shoes.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 1, 2008)

Those jimmys are hot! Oohhh I love this thread! I love the Manolos too..not quite sure about the bows on the back though.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent choices, they are both beautiful. The first pair I could definitely see wearing to a very high class party with an asymmetrical or handkerchief hemline or a long velvet dress of some type. The other pair (Jimmy Choo) should be able to be warn a couple of different ways so would be a good pair to invest your money in with limited funds. You donâ€™t know how much I love the heal on both pair. Nice job.


----------



## monniej (Mar 3, 2008)

thank you so much! i feel much better since i saw those amazing jimmy choo sandals! you guys sure know how to cheer a girl up! lmao~


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

well, we had 10 inches of snow overnight in michigan. this cold, white stuff makes me long for my skinny jeans, a beater, and a cute cowboy hat! in honor of the urban cowgirl in me that longs to get out i choose my shoe of the day!






this is the penelopi by steve madden. all i need to say is "yippeekiyea"!!!!!


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 5, 2008)

I for one am tired of winter this year. I usually donâ€™t mind, but for some reason this year is just dragging on. Again, a very nice pick for the day, I really like these and I think I even have a purse to match. Iâ€™ve got a cowboy hat, but I donâ€™t think I look very good in it. I canâ€™t wait to wear anything other than boots to work and having to change when ever I come and go.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I for one am tired of winter this year. I usually donâ€™t mind, but for some reason this year is just dragging on. Again, a very nice pick for the day, I really like these and I think I even have a purse to match. Iâ€™ve got a cowboy hat, but I donâ€™t think I look very good in it. I canâ€™t wait to wear anything other than boots to work and having to change when ever I come and go. thanks jamie! i know they're a bit cluncky but i think it'd work well at the park or festivals this summer! i'm sick of boots myself! that's all i've been wearing. i don't even bother to change to shoes anymore.
the sun baked me pretty bad last year, so this year hats will be a must! i need to find some cute belt buckles also! can't do this look right without the belt! lol~


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 5, 2008)

They may be a little â€œbit clunckyâ€ but something about the look off sets that. Your right though, they will be perfect for the summer fairs that will be coming. They look like they will be very comfortable especially for a day walking around. I too burn terribly, the sun need just peek out from a cloud and Iâ€™m toast.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

i found some cute ones that won't break the bank. i'm sure one of these will look good! there were so many i liked i couldn't pick just one! lol~

Cowboy Hats | Cowboy Boots | Western Wear - Hatcountry Ladies Hats / Straw Hats


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

every year my friend, that teaches ballroom dancing, has a club that gives and event. all of the students that have taken lessons can come and strut their stuff. this year it's april 12th and the theme is a "night of stars". there'll be dinner, dancing and a show. since i'm a shoe fanatic i always choose my shoes first! i think this is the shoe for this year. this beautiful black sequine and gold t-strap from oh deer. this shoe makes me think of a 20s flapper style and i think that would go well with the theme. feel free to let me know what you think!







oh deer jamocha!


----------



## SiAnn (Mar 7, 2008)

I start building my outfits usually from the shoe up too.

These are adorable, I love that red heel!


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I start building my outfits usually from the shoe up too.These are adorable, I love that red heel!

thanks siann! now all i need is a dress to go with! lol~ any suggestions?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 9, 2008)

I posted this somewhere else but I think it would look good with those shoes and some black opaque tights. Of course it looks pretty short but she's a model so she's pretty tall. On any average girl I don't think it'd be that short.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 9, 2008)

Monniej - I have been eyeing off those jamocha shoes for quite awhile now, they are gorgeous! I think I might cave in and get them too, we can be twins lol


----------



## SiAnn (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the style of this dress but the pattern at the bottom might be a lil' much.





This is cute too!


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I posted this somewhere else but I think it would look good with those shoes and some black opaque tights. Of course it looks pretty short but she's a model so she's pretty tall. On any average girl I don't think it'd be that short.
http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/...rod_medium.jpg

super cute, but i'm not that brave! thanks for the rec, though!

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monniej - I have been eyeing off those jamocha shoes for quite awhile now, they are gorgeous! I think I might cave in and get them too, we can be twins lol sounds like a plan, bec! i love them and i always wanted a twin! lol~

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/5/optimized/338935_fpx.tif?bgc=255,255,255&amp;wid=273&amp;qlt=90,0&amp;la yer=comp&amp;op_sharpen=0&amp;resMode=bicub&amp;op_usm=0.7,1.0 ,0.5,0&amp;fmt=jpegI like the style of this dress but the pattern at the bottom might be a lil' much.

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/2/optimized/322322_fpx.tif?bgc=255,255,255&amp;wid=273&amp;qlt=90,0&amp;la yer=comp&amp;op_sharpen=0&amp;resMode=bicub&amp;op_usm=0.7,1.0 ,0.5,0&amp;fmt=jpeg

This is cute too!

both are super cute! i think number 2 might work well for me. still a bit short, but i bet i could work it!
this is something like what i had in mind, but i'm still not sure.






this is very vintage, but not very figure flattering. it would work with the theme, though.






this may be the one!


----------



## SiAnn (Mar 10, 2008)

Ohh....good choices monniej! My choices didn't have your theme wrapped in them...guess I forgot about that part


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh....good choices monniej! My choices didn't have your theme wrapped in them...guess I forgot about that part



i still like them all! especially number 3. i could really see myself in that one. v-necks and flutter sleeves work every well with my body type. thanks again!


----------



## monniej (Mar 18, 2008)

omg, omg, omg! i'm back again with a fierce lemming. i was just checking out ebay and they have an amazing pair of manolo's that i must have! i don't know whether to bid or just buy them outright! i've never purchased anything off of ebay so i don't have a clue! someone, anyone let me know what you think!!! i have about 12hours to decide!


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't know much about EBAY myself, but I like the third dress the best. I think it would look fantastic with the shoes. Post a picture when your all ready to go so we can get the full effect. 

Jamie


----------



## SiAnn (Mar 18, 2008)

monniej-

Do you mean just buy them from Neiman (or the likes) instead of on ebay?

I'm not a big ebayer myself but this seller has good feedback so that's always a plus. Let us know if you get them...they are gorgeous!


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SiAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif monniej-Do you mean just buy them from Neiman (or the likes) instead of on ebay?

I'm not a big ebayer myself but this seller has good feedback so that's always a plus. Let us know if you get them...they are gorgeous!

they actually had a choice. you could bid or buy them out-right. i didn't end up getting them. i need to do more research on ebay before i feel comfy with the process. i'd be one hot sister if i got dupped. better safe than sorry. they had some really cute ones so i'm sure i'll have other chances.


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a few,, The first one i love but have nothing it would go with. The second was a magazine add but i loved the shoes ,,, yeah probably thew swimsuit and the model in it too!















for an entirely different style here are some real fetishy loooking shoes!


----------



## monniej (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a few,, The first one i love but have nothing it would go with. The second was a magazine add but i loved the shoes ,,, yeah probably thew swimsuit and the model in it too! super cute darla! you've got find something cute in purple to go with!
i know it's spring but it's also the perfect time to find great boots on sale (plus we had a snow storm in michigan today!). i need some new brown boots to replace a pair i'll probably be chucking at the end of this winter. i love them, but the problem is there are no exchanges and no returns. that makes me a bit leary because even though they're reasonably priced i wouldn't call them inexpensive. please let me know what you think.

thanks,

monnie


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice, I would definitely consider a pair like that. I like the heel, snow or not, you still need to look good. Are they lined and do they have a nonskid pad on the bottom? I know what you mean about not being able to return someyhing.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Mar 24, 2008)

Girls,

Just saw this in the NYT, couple very nice others just plaine ugly.

Stepping Up | The New York Times


----------



## monniej (Mar 24, 2008)

fantasic article jamie! thanks so much for posting! i think i would wear every one of those shoes! i think bill is on to something that we already know, "the shoe is the thing"! i really enjoyed that!

i'm thinking about picking up those boots, because short of an actual defect i probably wouldn't be returning them anyway!


----------

